# Visa Subclass 300 one way or round trip ticket?



## Catbear20 (May 6, 2017)

Hi,
I filed my Subclass 300 visa from the Philippines last February 2017 and got my visa approved April 2017.

I will be attending my CFO(Commission on Filipino Overseas) this Monday May 8 2017 and planning to fly on May 12-13 2017. Will the Philippine Immigration at the airport require me a return ticket or a one way ticket is enough?

My Fiancee(Aus Citizen) doesn't want to take the risk and she wants me to get a roundtrip ticket to be safe and avoid hassle at the immigration counter.

Thanks in Advance

Edit:
sorry wrong section of the forum ( I don't know how to delete my thread)



Visa Class : Subclass 300
Date Filed : February 2017
Date Approved : April 2017


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Philippines Immigration can always be a pain, but it should not be required, however you can never be totally sure.

A one way ticket is OK from the Australian point of view though. We did the PMV entry on a one way ticket, but not from Philippines.

But I am also aware of stuff ups at Manila. We avoided that problem by having a Visitor visa during the PMV wait, and bought a cheap Darwin to Manila 'throw away ticket' as the required return ticket on the visitor visa trip.


----------



## Catbear20 (May 6, 2017)

JandE said:


> Philippines Immigration can always be a pain, but it should not be required, however you can never be totally sure.
> 
> A one way ticket is OK from the Australian point of view though. We did the PMV entry on a one way ticket, but not from Philippines.
> 
> But I am also aware of stuff ups at Manila. We avoided that problem by having a Visitor visa during the PMV wait, and bought a cheap Darwin to Manila 'throw away ticket' as the required return ticket on the visitor visa trip.


Yeah, I remember going to Thailand for a vacation and they have to stopped me for an extra interview. I guess it is best that I will just get a refundable return ticket to be safe and avoid all the pain.

Thanks


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Catbear20 said:


> Yeah, I remember going to Thailand for a vacation and they have to stopped me for an extra interview. I guess it is best that I will just get a refundable return ticket to be safe and avoid all the pain.
> 
> Thanks


Check out the admin fees for Refundable tickets, make sure you don't lose too much.


----------



## Lucas83 (Mar 29, 2017)

Hi, how did you go with the CFO ?


----------



## Lucas83 (Mar 29, 2017)

Update;
Our experience: No return ticket required. PMV 300 Visa.
Tourist visa you need to have return ticket.


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes PMV 300 should not require a return ticket at all, Phil Immigration will be more concerned that you have completed CFO course.


----------

